# Bent wood rings



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

O.K., I have started doing bent wood rings and bracelets. So far I have done pretty good. I even made a ring with two different woods for contrast.








I have done epoxy inlay in some of my other projects.








I would like to know how others create the groove for the inlay. The other thing I would like to do is wrap wood around a metal band, but I can not find a source for them.

If you have other suggestions for making these item it would be helpful.

I look forward to any and all replies.

Jim Pridmore

aka The Bearpaw


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do a lot of inlays and I use the double bevel inlay method. Steve good has a video on this. Great bending of your wood. I have done a little of that and I know how tricky it can be.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Hey brother, congrats on the bending. You are doing a great job!

As for inlaying, use a lathe and a compression spindle/chuck (either a turned piece of wood that you can push the rings/bracelets onto, or an small expansion chuck) for some decorations. This works great for inlaying metal wire, inlace, crushed stone, metal dust, sawdust, precious stones, or epoxy as well.You can also apply texture to all or just a portion to your work. (knurling, spiral wheel, chatter). Another idea is to use an index wheel to make measured, uniformed decoration. (drill holes, lines, hash marks, etc.) If you do not have a lathe, you could use a engraving tool like the Foredom or Dremel, to achieve "nearly" all the same results. (Don't forget there is the option of woodburning as well

As for metal, there are several options. For rings you can use anything from "bead bending pliers" (their are hundreds of variations! Go to Amazon and type it in and just look. I prefer the ones that have matching curves on both the top and the bottom. I also really like the large 20mm barrel ones, or the step pliers!) Another option is to look into a bench top tool. Look at www.Pepetools.com. They make excellent products and have videos that go alone with them.

Lastly, if you are going to do anything larger, you need to invest in a planetary bender. Its like the Pepe bench tools just larger.

As for getting the wood to stick to the metal, use epoxy! Of course, clean the metal first. Wipe it down with thinner to get rid of any grease.

I am excited for you as you venture into your new world of discover! Attempting to get the regal images that our brain produces into the real world; using our hands to decode those phantasmic dreams while transmitting the new information of lessons learned and new sensations felt, that is what its all about!

Nate


----------



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Nate - thanks for all of the information.

I have looked at the bending pliers, but how do you hide the line where the two ends meet?

I have seen a YouTube video on making a lathe using an old sewing machine motor. I do not need much power. So I am on the search for one.

These are the first ones I have done and they came out decent, but I can improve.

I am bless in that I have a friend that owns a commercial panel veneering plant for architectural wood working. I have access to his cut offs. Also, there is an exotic veneer company in Atlanta. You can buy scraps dirt cheap.

I will let you know what I come up with on the sewing machine motor lathe.

By the way, I am retired Navy. I hope that you do not mind if I make you a Buddy.

Thank you for your service. I hope and pray that you are including God in your healing process.

Best regards,

Jim Pridmore

aka The Bearpaw

Jim Finn - Who is the Steve you mentioned? Do you have a link for him? Yes, it can be a little tricky, but interesting. I wanted something that I could do in the basement with no power tools and this fits the bill.

By the way, I made my own pantograph to route out the cross on the box lid. That is black dyed epoxy.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Jim,

First, let me say, Thank you for your service and for leading the way for my generation!

Ok, getting to the rings and bracelets. You must solder the ends together. Here is a good video that show the idea.






She first measures the ring, which is important, then heats the metal to a cherry red and drops it into water that makes it "dead soft." This makes bending much, much easier, however the more you bend it, the hard the metal becomes. That is called "work harding." Once she bends the ring, she applies flux, and slowly heats the ring until the two end melt together. This takes some practices and is much easier to do on wire rather than flat stock, but once you learn the feathering feel it take in the torch hand, you will have no problem I am sure. After that, she uses an acid bath. This cleans the metal. I have to admit I am unclear as to what acid she is using. Some research is required. I know it is taking of the slag from the soldering process. Once cleaned it is ready to be reformed. (This is how she does it, as you have seen in other videos, it is possible to get nearly perfect results with other tools and techniques. However, her anvil and soft hammer is a very good idea. I can tell you I have running into situations were I am looking around for one!

As for a lathe, I have never heard of a sewing machine being used before, but I do not see why it would not work for this application if you designed it correctly….which judging by your shop and projects, you should have no problems.

I must say, I am jealous. You are blessed to be so close to such resources. It is nice to have friends in the right places.

I totally don't mind about the buddy thing. I made you a buddy long ago…sorry I did not ask! I was intrigued by your work and wanted to follow along.

And yes, the Father is definitely a part of my life and healing. Why things are the way they are, and turn out the way they turn out only He knows!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------

